
So, R.I.P. MapReduce, but long live cloud data analytics - yarapavan
https://twitter.com/uhoelzle/status/1177360023976067077
======
dekhn
wow they finally did it! It was a fine transitional tech, enabled google to
scale search rapidly in a time where they needed to, but ultimately, it wasn't
a fun system to build on.

